# Water techniques needed help!



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

Any good videos showing how to build a nice pond. Thought maybe you pros could point me in the right direction. I have some of my water area cut out and want to begin the coloring etc. Thanks Ron


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Woodland Scenics has a few, touting their "water" products ...

http://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/show/category/HowToVideosWS

TJ


----------



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

GREAT VIDEOS! That will really help. Ron



tjcruiser said:


> Woodland Scenics has a few, touting their "water" products ...
> 
> http://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/show/category/HowToVideosWS
> 
> TJ


----------



## Pauly H (Dec 31, 2020)

Luke Towan on YouTube is, in my opinion, the water effects king.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Pualy H is right, Luke does make amazing water effects.


----------

